# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] MACKIE THUMP 12A

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση ποιο πολυ για να γνωριζω...
Αγορασα ενα σετ ηχειων Mackie thump 12A την νεα σειρα που εβγαλε...ευτυχως δεν εχω θεμα με κλιπαρισματα..και να θελω δλδ δν μπορω να το αναψω το Led απο πισω...χαχαχα εκαναν καλη δουλεια μπορω να πω στην ανακατασκευη τους!!!

Αυτο ομως που παρατηρησα ειναι οτιπουθενα πισω στην κονσολα δεν εχει θυρες εξαερισμου...υπαρχει προβλημα καπια στιγμη να τα παιξει ο ενισχυτης μεσα;; δν ξερω αν αεριζετε απο τα Bass reflex αλλα οσα ηχεια εχω δει ενεργα ολα εχουν κατι για να εξαεριζετε...εσεις τι λετε;;

----------


## spirakos

Ενα παλλομενο woofer προσφερει καλυτερη ψυξη απο ενα ανεμιστηρακι η μερικες περσιδες
Μια χαρα θα ειναι, καλοδουλευτο

----------


## kokoblue

Σ ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι κι εγώ έτσι το σκεφτόμουν αφού δεν έβλεπες θύρες εξαερισμού ότι απ το woofer θα γίνονταν η δουλειά!!!

----------

